# Photo of my new Century Ti Pro (debadged)



## passingthrough (Jul 22, 2009)

I could no longer resist this deal when the Century Ti Pro went to Ultegra crankset and included thru axles this year. Thought I'd share this as a way to say thanks to the forum for info that helped me with selection and sizing.

I put on tubeless tires, swapped seat, post, and bars, removed labels and I'm all set with gravel & commuter setup.

BTW, I have a Seven Cycles titanium road bike and I'm pleasantly surprised by the craftsmanship on this ORA Engineering ti frame. The welds are not quite as thin or consistent as my Seven but they're very clean and the butted ti frame is really nicely put together.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr Coffee (Apr 4, 2017)

*re: Yr Century Ti Pro*



passingthrough said:


> I could no longer resist this deal when the Century Ti Pro went to Ultegra crankset and included thru axles this year. Thought I'd share this as a way to say thanks to the forum for info that helped me with selection and sizing.
> 
> I put on tubeless tires, swapped seat, post, and bars, removed labels and I'm all set with gravel & commuter setup.
> 
> ...




Nice bike, Passingthrough, I have been on the fence on buying the same rig, to which I would make similar mods. Whats holding me back is weight. Can't find a legit weight on this anywhere. You mind weighing that bike with your mods and reporting on the overall? I have seen random numbers up in to the 26 pound range, which just seems wrong, considering that this is Ti. I would expect maybe 20-21 with those heavy wheels and the parts you replaced? 19-20 after the mods? Thanks!


----------



## passingthrough (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr Coffee said:


> You mind weighing that bike with your mods and reporting on the overall?


Sure, the weight for my bike (53 cm size) is 21.85 lbs with stock everything except seatpost, saddle, handlebar, and tires. That weight includes my platform SPD pedals which weigh ~1 lb, so without pedals it would be ~20.85 lbs.

Hope that helps. 

BTW, I'm really enjoying this bike. I'm actually mulling over selling my Seven Axiom which is something I thought I'd never do. I have no plans to join fast club rides where the slight benefit the Seven might give me would matter and I'd happily pick the Century Pro now even for road riding b/c I like the hydraulic disc brakes (I live in the mountains) and the tubeless wider tires.


----------



## dust338 (Dec 14, 2006)

How did you remove the sticker from the forks? Also the forks look matte in the picture


----------



## passingthrough (Jul 22, 2009)

dust338 said:


> How did you remove the sticker from the forks? Also the forks look matte in the picture


Plasti Dip spray. About 6 coats to completely hide the outline of the "high modulus carbon" decal.

The decal is under clear coat so this was the quick and easy solution.


----------



## CyclingLymie (May 12, 2016)

Excellent!!!
Do you guys think the 650b Horizon tire would fit this? 
Next question is would the Niner RDO fork work? the reasoning behind it is for Rack mid mounts and fender mounts. 


Axle to crown - 400mm
Rake - 45mm
Max tire size 1.75/45mm

I can have Ti, mid mounts and fender mounts with the Niner fork and still come in less expensive than a Niner for Ultegra. Of course I'd still need to buy 650 wheels, but that's going to happen anyways. As I am building around a dyno hub. Looking for a commute + bike. 

I really like the Niner RDO, I just don't dig the 75mm of BB drop compared to the 65mm BB drop on the MB Century Pro Ti.


----------



## pebo (Jan 23, 2018)

A few questions if you have a moment:
1) The photos on Bikes Direct appear to be of an older, quick-release version with dropouts bolted on to the frame on both sides of the rear wheel. Does your bike have integral thru-axle dropouts?
2) Is there a threaded mount for fenders on the front fork?
3) Any follow-on opinions since your very helpful posts last year? Thanks!


----------



## passingthrough (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought I'd post a newer photo of my bike after converting to 650B wheels. This is the Hunt 650B Adventure Carbon Disc wheelset with Compass Pumpkin Ridge 42mm tires. 

This has been a great upgrade that dropped a significant amount of wheel weight.

I also swapped the cassette for the excellent Shimano 11-34T 11 speed cassette for a lower climbing gear.


----------



## VETMANSHU (Oct 21, 2017)

*Plasti Dip recommendations*



passingthrough said:


> Plasti Dip spray. About 6 coats to completely hide the outline of the "high modulus carbon" decal.
> 
> The decal is under clear coat so this was the quick and easy solution.


Love how your bike looks!! What color plasti dip did you use. The color seems spot on.


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

Lovely. I was recently looking at these. It looks like a great bike at a very reasonable price.


----------



## VETMANSHU (Oct 21, 2017)

dust338 said:


> How did you remove the sticker from the forks? Also the forks look matte in the picture


Just to chime in a few years later, I have the same bike and opted to also remove the stickers. I warmed up the area with a hair dryer and then used acetone on a rag. It took some time but it worked well. There were still some sticker shadows left so I used red scotch pads to buff out the frame and now there is no evidence whatsoever.

I saw the Scotch pad idea on a video where a professional bike repair guy used them to brush out and re-polish a Ti frame. You have to go back and forth in a perpendicular motion along the length of the tube. It looks awesome. It was quick and easy so I ended up buffing out the whole bike. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaJqiUdmiA8


----------

